# Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°



## DerFluffi (20. Dezember 2019)

*Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

*//edit: Lösung steht hier:* Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°

Moin,

ich hatte mir gerade mein System zusammengestellt und bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht über die Temperaturen. Ich habe zwar Ahnung von Computer was Fachbegriffe oder Software angeht, aber kenne mich mit Vergleichsdaten zu Wasserkühlungen überhaupt nicht aus . Da fehlt mir echt die "Schrauber"-Erfahrung. Daher die Frage: Sind die temperaturen normal / zu erwarten?

System:
Aorus Extreme x570 (neustes Bios F11, Fan-Commander ist NICHT installiert)
Ryzen 3950x
Corsair H115i
beQuiet Dark Base Pro Rev 2 (inkl. 3 Systemlüfter, diese sind an die Gehäusesteuerung angeschlossen, davon geht 1 Kabel zum Mainboard Sys-Fan 1/2/3/4/5 Anschluss oberhalb des 24pol Stromanschlusses)

Test Situation:
- Gehäuse ist komplett offen bei normaler Zimmertemperatur
- PC nach 10 Minuten unter Windows im Idle => CPU Temperatur bei ~ 60° Grad, minimaler Luftzug an den Radiatorlüftern
- 10 Minuten in Prime95 => CPU Temperatur bei ~90° Grad, taktet sich runter auf 3.200, Temperaturen gehen dann auf ~ 80-85°.
- Standard-Lüfter sind allesamt relativ leise.

Ich persönlich kann mir 4 Fälle ausdenken warum das so ist:

1. Die Corsair H115i ist zu schwach (da die CPU nicht übertaktet ist und das Gehäuse offen => unwahrscheinlich?)
2. Ich hatte beim Aufbau massive Probleme mit diesem bescheuerten AM4 Sockel und den beiden Klammern. Musste die WaKü sogar 1x demontieren und neu montieren. Können diese extrem Temperaturen vlt. an der "verwischten" Wärmeleitpaste liegen?
3. Ich hab die Wärmeleitpaste genommen die auf der neuen WaKü vorinstalliert war.
4. Vlt stimmt irgendwas mit der Lüftersteuerung nicht und die WaKü-Radiatorlüfter laufen nicht richtig an. Frage an die Experten: Wie kann ich das prüfen? Woran könnte das liegen? Welche Werte sollten die Standard-Radiatorlüfter haben? Drehen tun sie sich schonmal...

Wer kennt sich aus und weiß welche Temperaturen man mit der H115i auf dem Ryzen 3950x erwarten kann?!


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



DerFluffi schrieb:


> 2. Ich hatte beim Aufbau massive Probleme mit diesem bescheuerten AM4 Sockel und den beiden Klammern.



Was für Klammern? Die Pumpeneinheit wird über den entsprechenden Adapter mit dem Board verschraubt. Hast du die Richtige Halterung benutzt?

Pumpe regelt unter Last hoch? Pumpe mal dauerhaft auf 12 Volt gestellt? 

Lüfter und Pumpendrehzahl kann man mit entsprechenden Programmen auslesen und dokumentieren.


----------



## Guru4GPU (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



DerFluffi schrieb:


> 4. Vlt stimmt irgendwas mit der Lüftersteuerung nicht und die WaKü-Radiatorlüfter laufen nicht richtig an. Frage an die Experten: Wie kann ich das prüfen? Woran könnte das liegen? Welche Werte sollten die Standard-Radiatorlüfter haben? Drehen tun sie sich schonmal...


Kannst ja mal das Tool HWMonitor herunterladen: HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID


----------



## DerFluffi (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Was für Klammern? Die Pumpeneinheit wird über den entsprechenden Adapter mit dem Board verschraubt. Hast du die Richtige Halterung benutzt?



Laut der Corsair Anleitung benutzt man bei AMD die vorhandene Halterung und nimmt zwei Schrauben, wobei die Untere Schraube wie eine Klammer / Öhse aussieht.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Pumpe regelt unter Last hoch?



Keine Ahnung was genau du meinst. Wie stell fest ob die Pumpe unter Last hoch regelt?




evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Pumpe mal dauerhaft auf 12 Volt gestellt?



Wie mache ich das? Bei der Corsair WaKü waren ingesamt 3 Stecker für das Mainboard:

1. Der 3-Pin CPU Fan Anschluss, der kommt immer oberhalb rechts vom Sockel. Sieht man ja auch im Mainboard Handbuch
2. Ein Sata-Strom Anschluss, den habe ich angeschlossen.
3. Ein USB Stecker der zur Pumpe führt und diesen vermutlich mit Strom versorgt. Den habe ich an den einzigen internen USB 2 Anschluss am Board gesteckt.

Ansonsten habe ich nichts weiter gemacht.



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Lüfter und Pumpendrehzahl kann man mit entsprechenden Programmen auslesen und dokumentieren.



Dann wäre es nett wenn du mir diese Programme auch nennst und mir sagst, was genau ich wo auslesen muss und was mir diese Daten sagen. Denn was das angeht kenne ich mich nicht aus, siehe 1. Beitrag. Außerdem fehlt mir eine Aussage dazu ob die Temperaturen realistisch sind oder viel zu hoch oder ein bisschen zu hoch oder zu niedrig etc.

Ich habe jetzt mal Screenshots angehängt. 1-3 sind Daten bei 10 Stunden Idle. Der 4. ist mit HWMonitor gemacht und Status Quo. Aufgefallen ist mir gestern spät abends noch, dass aus irgendeinem Grund Lüfter auf 100% liefen, als Anno 1800 im Hintergrund lief, obwohl laut HWInfo alle Temperaturen zwischen 30-60 Grad liefen. Welche Lüfter das waren kann ich nicht genau sagen, nur die Grafikkartenlüfter kann ich ausschließen. Selbst nachdem Anno 1800 geschlossen war liefen die Lüfter auf 100%. Erst ein Neustart hat das Problem gelöst.


----------



## evilgrin68 (20. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



DerFluffi schrieb:


> Laut der Corsair Anleitung benutzt man bei AMD die vorhandene Halterung und nimmt zwei Schrauben, wobei die Untere Schraube wie eine Klammer / Öhse aussieht.


Ich gehe nach dieser Anleitung für die Corsair H115i https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/H115i_QSG.pdf
Dort wird das Original AMD Bracket entfernt und die Pumpeneinheit verschraubt.

Der 3pin Stecker kommt an den CPU FAN Anschluss und im BIOS könnte man den Anschluss dann auf 12 Volt einstellen. Sozusagen höchste Drehzahl in der Lüftersteuerung für den CPU Anschluss. Kenne aber dein BIOS nicht und kann dir dort keinen gezielten Parameter nennen.
Von einem SATA Stecker steht nichts in der Anleitung.
Der USB Stecker ist zum Steuer der Pumpe, Lüfter und Beleuchtung über die eigene Corsair Software. Wo du zum Beispiel auch Drehzahlen und Temperaturen Auslesen kannst.

Die Temperaturen die du derzeit hast, wären im möglichen Rahmen, wobei ich die Idle Temperatur zu hoch finde. Und unter Last scheint die CPU zu trotteln, dh. sie Reguliert den Takt um Temperatur zu vermeiden.

Wo ist denn der Radiator verbaut? Blasen die Lüfter durch den Radiator in der entsprechend richtigen Richtung? (Abhängig davon wo der Radiator verbaut ist.)


----------



## DerFluffi (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Ich gehe nach dieser Anleitung für die Corsair H115i https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/H115i_QSG.pdf
> Dort wird das Original AMD Bracket entfernt und die Pumpeneinheit verschraubt.



Das ist die falsche Anleitung, tut mir Leid wusste nicht das es unterschiedliche H115i gibt. Diese hier lag bei mir dabei und da wird die "AMD Bracket" dort gelassen, der Kühler draufgesetzt und die zwei Ösen sollen dann unter die Halter der "AMD Bracket", was aber nur unter ziemlichem Aufwand geling. Denn selbst im "lockeren" Zustand braucht es erhebliche Spannung damit die Ösen überhaupt unter diese Halterungen fassen:
https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia/sys_master/productcontent/H115i_PRO_QSG_Web.pdf




evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Radiator verbaut? Blasen die Lüfter durch den Radiator in der entsprechend richtigen Richtung? (Abhängig davon wo der Radiator verbaut ist.)



Der Radiator ist über dem Mainboard verbaut, die obere Seite des Gehäuses ist momentan offen sodass die Lüfter am Radiator die warme Lüft ins freie blasen. Die Lüfter blasen aus dem Gehäuse raus, das Corsair Logo ist sichtbar wie auf dem Produkt Foto.


----------



## evilgrin68 (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

Ach du hast die 115i PRO RGB.... das sollte man dann am Anfang dabei schreiben.

Dann läuft die Pumpe auf jeden Fall auf 12 Volt und der 3pin übermittelt nur die Drehzahl ans Board. Zumindest solange du nicht mit der Corsair-Software in die Steuerung eingreifst. Der USB ist dann nur für die Ansteuerung über die Corsair Software. Die Lüfter hast du mit der Pumpe verbunden und NICHT mit dem Motherboard?

Gut das der Deckel vom Case ab ist... Das BQ und Radiator oben ist nicht gerade eine ideale Lösung. Hatten schon einige über Probleme bei dem Case berichtet, da die hinteren Öffnungen im Deckel nicht genug Luft rauslassen.


----------



## DerFluffi (21. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

Ja habs sie mit der Pumpe verbunden. Bin mit dem Case auch relativ unzufrieden, aus mehreren Gründen aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Ich glaube die WaKü ist einfach unterdimensioniert für die CPU, auch wenn ich das anfangs nicht glauben wollte. Bin bei der Recherche auf jemanden gestoßen der mit der h150i, also der 360er Variante, auch zwischen 70-80° in Prime95 stößt. Hab jetzt mal Afterburner installiert und komme in RDR2 in WQHD, höchste Grafikpresents auf Durchschnittlich 65° und maximal 72° mit der CPU. Das erscheint mir human zu sein. Die Lüfter laufen im Idle und bei Last kaum hörbar auf 100% (~2.000 - 2.100 Umdrehungen pro Minute). Habe ins Mainboard geschaut und das regelt bereits bei 55° auf 100%.

Da ich beim Spielen und beim Rendern die 90° nicht erreiche, bin ich erstmal ein wenig beruhigt. Da scheint Prime95 doch wohl ein Extremszenario zu sein. Allerdings wundert mich nach wie vor die hohe Idle Temperatur, die nur minimal niedriger ist als bei "Last". Ich weiß nicht ob ich jetzt eine größere WaKü holen soll oder ein großen Lüfter für die CPU. AMD empfiehlt ja eine WaKü, aber mit 360er Radiator auch bereits 70-80° zu erreichen ist schon echt bitter.


----------



## radeon2g (22. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

Ich würde folgendes besorgen

 Corsair AM4 AMD Retention Bracket Kit for Hydro Series Cooler

Da wird es mit 4 Schrauben verbaut, statt das die AMD Halterung  benutzt wird.

Hab es einen Kollegen empfohlen, weil er auch Probleme mit seinen NZXT Kraken hatte.

Kostet bei Ebay ca. 8 Euro.


----------



## Patrick_87 (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

wie steuerst du denn die H115 ? Weil mich irritiert es etwas das du sagst "wie kontrolliere ich ob die Pumpe hoch dreht"
Nutzt du gar nicht die dazugehörige Software ? 
Du solltest dir Icue runterladen, mit der Software kannst du Pumpe und jeden Lüfter steuern wenn richtig angeschlossen. Die Lüfter werden ja an der Pumpe angeschlossen und die Pumpe kommt einmal an USB und an deinem Mainboard an den AIO_PUMP anschluss. 
Dann installierst du dir ICue.  Und falls du die Pumpe an deinen CPU FAN Anschluss gesteckt hast musst du noch ins Bios gehen und bei CPU FAN auf Ignore schalten, sonst kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung "CPU FAN Error" 
Und falls du dann ICue nutzt und Programme wie HWinfo installiert hast , dann öffne vorher HWinfo , Doppelklick , settings , safety , da dann bei corsair link and asetek support den Haken entfernen. Sonst spielt die Corsair Software verrückt, HWinfo und ICue vertragen sich nicht wenn du den Haken nicht entfernst.

Die Corsair Paste die aufgetragen ist , ist eigentlich in ordnung , wenn du sie nicht irgendwie voll verschmiert hast und jetzt irgendwo zwischen CPU und Kühler keine Paste mehr ist.


----------



## DerFluffi (24. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> wie steuerst du denn die H115 ? Weil mich irritiert es etwas das du sagst "wie kontrolliere ich ob die Pumpe hoch dreht"
> Nutzt du gar nicht die dazugehörige Software ?



Ich lass das Mainboard das ganze steuern auf Standard Einstellungen. Habe im Bios nichts angerührt. Ich habe mir aber jetzt mal die ICue runtergeladen. Laut der sind die Fans bei 520 RPM und die Pumpe bei 1110 RPM und die Temperatur 35°. Laut MSI Afterburner und HWInfo jedoch bei 65°, bin mir nicht ganz sicher was davon jetzt richtig ist bzw. ob ICue die Temperatur der CPU anzeigt oder von etwas ganz anderem. Unter hoher Last sieht das ganze noch komischer aus, Afterburner bei 94° und ICue bei schnuckeligen 40° und die Lüfter bei molligen 600RPM. Irgendwas scheint da nicht ganz richtig.... liest ICue das jetzt falsch aus oder liegen Afterburner / HWInfo / HWMonitor falsch?!



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> und an deinem Mainboard an den AIO_PUMP anschluss. .  Und falls du die Pumpe an deinen CPU FAN Anschluss gesteckt hast musst du noch ins Bios gehen und bei CPU FAN auf Ignore schalten, sonst kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung "CPU FAN Error"



Ich habe es an den CPU FAN angeschlossen aber sehe keine Fehlermeldung. Was genau ist der AIO-PUMP? Ich habe etliche Fan Anschlüsse am Mainboard (https://download.gigabyte.com/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-aorus-xtreme_1001_190708_e.pdf Seite 27-28) darunter auch einige für Wasserpumpen. Ich hatte mir aber gedacht die wären für Custom Pumps und daher den klassischen CPU FAN Anschluss gewählt. War das verkehrt?!


//edit: Hab jetzt mal die Lüfter der H115i Pro in der iCue von quiet auf Extreme gestellt und jetzt höre ich ein Unterschied. Die liefen bislang also ausschließlich auf "quiet" o_O . Allerdings kann ich die RPM der Pumpe nicht ändern nur die der Lüfter. Und wenn ich die Lüfter auf Extreme stelle sind es bei Afterburner unter hoher Last immer noch 90°+, während bei iCue <39°.

//edit2: Angeschlossen wie folgt:

1. CPU Fan auf CPU Fan Anschluss des Mainboards
2. USB Stecker auf den einzigen USB 2.0 Steckplatz am Mainboard
3. Die beiden Fans auf dem Radiator an die Pumpe angeschlossen

//edit3: Offenbar zeigt ICue nicht die Temperaturen der CPU an, sondern die des Kühlers.


----------



## DerFluffi (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

Nach weiterer langer Recherche bin ich auf ein Beitrag gestoßen, wo jemand zu hohen CPU VCore Wert erwähnte. 1.225 sollten reichen, meiner liegt hingegen bei >1.4 unter extremer Last (Prime95 / Adobe Premiere). Ich habe nur mal aus Spaß im Bios den VCore Wert, der auf AUTO stand auf 1.225 gesetzt. Wat soll ich sagen....

Vorher Idle: 62°
Nachher Idle: 47°
Vorher Last: 85-90°
Nachher Last: 70°

CPU Takt erreicht weiterhin 4,5Ghz in der Spitze und unter Last verteilt er sich und liegt bei so zirka 4,3Ghz im Durchschnitt. Dafür mal eben 20° kühler....

Fazit: Weder der Kühler noch das Gehäuse ist schuld sondern ein völlig zu hoher VCore Wert, verursacht vom Mainboard. Nur falls jemand ein gleiches Problem bei dieser CPU hat, bitte zuerst den VCore Wert kontrollieren. Anscheinend sind AMD Mainboards nicht so gut abgestimmt wie Intel und man muss an vieles noch Hand anlegen.


----------



## radeon2g (25. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Ryzen 3950X im Idle bei 60°, in Prime bei 90°*

Hab auch den Eisbaer 360.


CPU AMD Ryzen 5 Ryzen 3600x@4,2 GHz
MB ROG Crosshair VI Hero
Grafikkarte Nvidia RTX Gigabyte 2070 Super Gaming OC
Radiator oben Lüfter Push

idle 35-37c

Heaven Benchmark 1920x1080 DX 11 Ultra Quality Extreme Tessellation 45-48c
Valley Benchmark 1920x1080 DX 11 Ultra Quality 45-48c
Superposition Benchmark 1080p Extreme DX 40-49c
Atomic Heart Demo 1920x1080 40-56c
3D Mark Spy Time Extreme 50-53c
3D Mark Fire Strike Ultra 50-53c
Cinebench 69c

PC ist aber noch nicht optimiert von den Spannungen (Offset,...)

Zum Vergleich

Hier die Daten von meinen Kollegen
CPU AMD Ryzen 2700x
MB MSI X470 Pro Carbon
AIO Wasserkühler NZXT Kraken X62
Radiator Front  Lüfter Push

Idle 29c
Games 45-55

Im Moment mit Orginal Halterung. Corsair AM4 Halterung ist bestellt.


----------



## dangee (28. Mai 2020)

DerFluffi schrieb:


> Nach weiterer langer Recherche bin ich auf ein Beitrag gestoßen, wo jemand zu hohen CPU VCore Wert erwähnte. 1.225 sollten reichen, meiner liegt hingegen bei >1.4 unter extremer Last (Prime95 / Adobe Premiere). Ich habe nur mal aus Spaß im Bios den VCore Wert, der auf AUTO stand auf 1.225 gesetzt. Wat soll ich sagen....
> 
> Vorher Idle: 62°
> Nachher Idle: 47°
> ...



besten Dank für den tipp! Idle sind es nun knapp 10° bei mir weniger (auf 42°C) und der Verbrauch im idle auch um ~20W reduziert. Unter Last nur 5 weniger mit 77°C aber meiner boostet trotz aktiviertem pbo nur auf 4,05 ghz :/


----------



## 4890 (27. März 2021)

Eine Frage 

Hat es nicht einen Grund warum AMD die 3950X mit 1.4V ausliefert?
Wenn es 10° Grad Unterschied macht ohne Nachteile zu haben, indem man einfach die Volt senkt, hätten die das doch von Anfang an selber gemacht?


----------



## blue_focus (28. März 2021)

Es wird damit hald sichergestellt, dass wirklich jede Krücke den angepeilten Takt stabil erreicht. Daher gibt's da eben immer etwas Puffer bzw. UV Potential.


----------



## IICARUS (28. März 2021)

Mein 9900K lief vorher mit einem Asus Hero Board und nun mit einem günstigem MSI Board. Mit beiden Boards sind 5000 MHz möglich, nur das ich mit dem Asus Board etwa 50mv weniger an Spannung unter Last anliegen hatte.

Daher kannst sich das Ganze auch noch von Mainboard zu Mainboard unterscheiden.

Das Ganze hängt dann am Ende auch vom Prozessor ab und so muss einer mehr und ein anderer weniger Spannung für ein bestimmten Takt anliegen haben. Und genau da packt halt das Board mehr drauf, damit jeder Prozessor mit einem bestimmten Takt stabil laufen wird.

Das eigene Ermitteln der Spannung ist daher immer vorteilhaft, damit es auch kühler wird.


----------

